# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  مشکل این برنامه چیست؟

## Sadebodan

مشکل این برنامه چیه؟

import com.google.gwt.core.client.EntryPoint;
import com.google.gwt.core.client.GWT;
import com.google.gwt.user.client.ui.*; 

public class Foo implements EntryPoint
{
    public void onModuleLoad()
    {
        GWT.log("Heloo",null); 
    { 
{
Exception زیر رو میده:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.google.gwt.dev.GWTShell

----------


## mortezaadi

این خط رو به Xml ماژولت اضافه کن

<inherits name="com.google.gwt.logging.Logging"/>

----------

